# What is friendship bread?



## elaine l (Nov 28, 2007)

A long long time ago I remember a friendship bread.  You passed some of the dough (I think it was dough) to a friend and they made a loaf.  Then they passed part of the dough to another friend and so on and so on.  I was only about 20 then so my memory fails me (now that I am slightly older!)  Was it some kind of sourdough?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

My MIL starts it every year. I'm not sure of the starter but you add a cup each of milk, sugar and flour every 5 days or so.
I can get the starter recipe if you need it, I have the other directions.


----------

